# Help: Diamondback Apex LE



## vwbeetle (Mar 10, 2009)

greetings from the philippines. i want to restore an old frame i found in a junk shop and would appreciate some information and if possible some photos of decals.

it seems to be a DB apex le. looked at my old 1991 mags and found that the apex was spec'ed with DX gruppo. problem is i dont know if this is a 1991 model. i notice that its got u-brake bosses under the chainstay. that would make it an older model? also is the tange switchblade fork that came with the frame original equipment on it? finally, was the original color yellow? sorry for all the questions. thanks for the help.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

The serial number may help. I don't think that fork is original spec but it sure is nice. I know the 1990 Axis came with Canti mounts so your bike could be a bit older. This may help:

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...991+diamondback+apex&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N&um=1

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5621110


----------



## vwbeetle (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the links, very informative

the serial number at the bottom bracket reads F9066447


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

The yellow paint is original. The forks are not. Your Apex is most likely an '87 or '88. In both of those years Diamondback had U-brakes on at least some if not all of their mountain bikes. In '89 I think they went back to cantilevers front and rear- as my old '89 Apex illustrates.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

pretty sure... ( i could be making this up, fuzzy memory of those times), my mate had one exactly the same but black rather than yellow, got it new in late '92 or early 93. it was an "LE" because it was a frame only.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Produced by Fairly in Taiwan. I was selling then at a shop back then and don't ever remember an Apex LE only and Apex. The decals on yours appear to be that warehouse carton font that was used on the 91's.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

The decals are definitely similar to the '91s, but the rear u-brake says it should be older than about 1989 or 1990. I'll bet that's had the decals replaced - not sure about the paint.


----------



## vwbeetle (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks very much for the replies!


----------

